# Considering a move to Washington D.C. - Info and advice please



## bnco (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

My husband has recently been offered a job in Washington D.C. and we're in a dilemma as to whether we should move. He's German and I'm Singaporean. We're currently living in Melbourne, Australia but originally planned to move back to Singapore in June until this offer came along. Neither of us have lived in the US before and we're generally not familiar with the American lifestyle and culture.

My husband is likely to start on the H-1B visa and I will be on an H-4 visa which doesn't allow me to work unless we eventually apply for permanent residency. 

Some questions:
- What would a reasonable income range be to allow us to live comfortably in D.C. i.e. 2-bedroom apartment in a decent location, car, some entertainment, savings? We were told that even for people with an annual income of more than US$100K, there isn't much savings leftover - is this true?

- Is it easy to find an apartment? In Melbourne, we had issues getting an apartment as demand outstrips supply.

- How long does the visa process takes?

- What is the approximate cost of health insurance? It seems that this is not provided by the employer.

- The contract length will be 3 years. If we do stay the entire length, we would want to start a family during that time. What is the healthcare system and costs like?

Any further info about life in DC will also be appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Hopefully, someone with some recent experience in the DC area will stop by soon. What I can tell you from my (limited) knowledge of the area is that the main "bedroom communities" around DC are in various suburbs in Virginia or Maryland. It's actually quite a large area, with varied settings - from urban to suburban to even (somewhat) rural. Where you would want to live will depend on exactly where your husband will be working and to what extent you will need or want to depend on the mass transit systems in the area.

You may want to get a feel for the rents by browsing the rental ads in the Washington Post Find an apartment for rent: DC, Maryland, Virginia
They also have some articles about some of the communities and factors to take into consideration when renting that could be of interest. When moving to or within the US, it always is useful to peruse the local newspaper!

The healthcare system in the US is kind of difficult to explain to anyone used to a single national system. Basically it hinges on the health insurance you have (and can afford). Variables include the deductible amount, co-pays, your current state of health and any pre-existing conditions, as well as whether you want dental and eye care with that. Some plans restrict you to a list of plan-approved doctors, or restrict you to the plan clinics and hospitals. 

Figure on something like $200 to $600 per month for a couple in their late 20's or early 30's. (The employer not offering a health insurance plan might be a negative to consider in the job offer. Though few employers these days provide fully paid health insurance, employer plans are often a much better deal than trying to find insurance on your own.) Children are then added to the plan (with an additional premium) a set number of days after they are born.

There are a number of discussions about H1-B visas on the board, which you should probably take a look at. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bnco (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Bev.

I've no idea what the public transport system is like - is it reliable? If so, we would be ok with relying on public transport most of the time. I would think that we would want to live in an urban area close to or easily accessible to George Washington Uni.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I love Washington DC. I'm an American and I lived in Richmond, Virginia and Leesburg, Virginia as well as Annapolis and Baltimore, Maryland. So many things to do and see. Crazy traffic and the weekends are busy around the National Mall, but a lot of "history" for us. I know we don't have the long time history as Europeans and others, but it's the best word I could think of.

If your employers doesn't offer health insurance you should laugh and walk away. There is no need for an employer not to offer a basic program. As a single guy there I was paying around $50 USD per month that provided a basic program. If you smoke or have any other pre-existing conditions your payment will go up and this is deducted from your weekly or bi-weekly paycheck so the damage doesn't seem as bad when it's taken out. For two of you it will be slightly higher, but not much and again depends on pre-existing conditions. This is about the most I can speak to because I try to avoid doctors and hospitals as much as possible. I just use the insurance as just that, a just in case I have an accident.

Housing will the largest expense for you here. DC and Northern Virginia, as well as surrounding suburbs in Maryland are very high rent areas. I would think the Springfield area in Virginia would be an option, close enough to the city, with a Metro stop there. I've always like Falls Church, VA too, but availability and cost might be an issue. Maybe start a search here for apartments if this what you've been considering, or just search for homes in these two areas because if you are thinking about starting a family a home might be a better rental option for you so you don't have to move when you begin with the children. One good option right now is that the US housing market is going down and places may be available easily.

Springfield Apartments for Rent - Apartments in Springfield - Springfield VA Apartment Rentals | MyNewPlace

The transportation is fantastic throughout the District. The orange line goes to Falls Church and the blue line goes to Springfield. Very easy system to navigate, even for a tourist like me the first time around the area. Check the link below and the map is at the top left and then one more area to view the entire map. Vienna, VA could be a decent option too. 

Metro - Homepage

The $100k per year will be ok as it's higher than the average income in the USA, but on the low end for the area in my opinion. I'll recommend that you ask the employer how far this would go in a year or maybe break things down by the month so you'll have a better idea of your net income at the end of each month.

But I can't say it enough times, I love Washington DC. Best wishes on your opportunity.


----------



## emohit (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi bnco,

Washington DC area is probably where the most job are in the country. The outskirts, especially Virginia is an excellent place to live while working in DC. You can look for apartment rentals in that area. Now for your questions:

- What would a reasonable income range be to allow us to live comfortably in D.C. i.e. 2-bedroom apartment in a decent location, car, some entertainment, savings? We were told that even for people with an annual income of more than US$100K, there isn't much savings leftover - is this true? _Me: Well a 100K of household income may be a little less. I mean you would ofcourse be able to live very comfortably, but then, you may not be able to save much. THe rents in the area can be pretty high._

- Is it easy to find an apartment? In Melbourne, we had issues getting an apartment as demand outstrips supply. _ME: I think you will not have much issues in finding an apartment, if the employer helps. You may face some issues otherwise as you will not be able to do anything here without your SSN, which takes time to come._

- How long does the visa process takes? _Me: The visa process, if not processed as a premiuim can take anything from 2-4 months. If you process that at a premiuim it is gauranteed to come in 15 days. But that takes an additional $1000. You can ask the employer to pay for that._

- What is the approximate cost of health insurance? It seems that this is not provided by the employer. _Me: If your employer does not provide this, it can be really costly. I know of people who buy their insurance themselves and pay about $1200 for good insurance. You can get cheaper insurance also, but that would include more issues like co-pays, network of doctors et al. Push your employer to give you insurance. Then your monthly contirbution will be much less._

- The contract length will be 3 years. If we do stay the entire length, we would want to start a family during that time. What is the healthcare system and costs like? _Me: Being an expat myself, apart from the insurance, my experience is the medical care here is phenominal. We had our daughter here and we loved tghe experience._

Cheers,
Me
The Settlers - When You Dream of Settling » Welcome


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

100k in DC for two potentially three will be adequate not more. 

An employer willing to sponsor and take the risk of an H1 but not offering health coverage? That sounds very strange. H1 is up for approval April 2009 and it may again turn into a lottery. Jobs can be started October of 2009.

Bevdeforges please share additional info about insurance companies offering coverage for two without group contracts around 200$. Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> Bevdeforges please share additional info about insurance companies offering coverage for two without group contracts around 200$. Thank you.


I checked one of those online sites that compares various plans available, based on your zip code and date of birth (plus whether or not you smoke). Deductibles ranged from $0 to $2700 or more, and in some cases the plans were said to be "compatible" with those MSA (I think that's what they are called) savings plans.

The health insurance situation in the US is extremely complicated. (Far more so than when I left the US a good 15 years ago.) It pays to remember that there are no national standards for what is called "health insurance" - and it is entirely possible to go without, or to purchase coverage only for "major medical" - which means you pick up anything short of emergency surgery or accident treatment. I assume that's what the $200 a month plan involved.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I lived in Washington DC for years. It is a wonderful place to live if you live in the city, don't own a car or at least don't use it much. Most of the museums are free, there are free concerts in the parks in the summers, lots of festivals, and since there are height laws (no building can be higher than the top of the capital dome), the buildings are low and it is a very leafy, green place.

You mention GW. If the offer is from the University, ask them for information. Universities bring in people from overseas all the time, and they probably have some sort of package already put together. Also, they usually have lists of apartments being sublet by employees that have gone off to other universities for a few years.

It is very, very expensive. OK, it's not New York or California. I don't know any more what rents are like. Look at the post on-line for DC apartments, pretty much anywhere in the nortwest that is west of 16th street. The last time I rented a place it was in Ballston, within a block or two of a subway station. I had a small one-bedroom with a small glassed in balcony, a kitchen and bath, of course, and an apartment-sized washer and dryer. I had a sublet for a short period, but the normal rent was $1100 per month, plus electricity. This was in _1994_, during a slight real estate slump. I sold a two-bedroom condo in an old building in the Cathedral area of DC for $120,000 in 1990 (more fool I). At that time the condominium fee had just been raised to $325 per month.

I looked in the Washington Post. When you are looking there, check places that have zip (postal) codes of 20016, 20008, 20009. These are nice areas, and where I, and most of my friends, lived. Hillary lives on Massachusetts Avenue, and so does the Vice President. This should give you an idea of the high end. Don't even think of anything in the SE or NE. SW and a small part of of SE (Capitol Hill area) are good, but a bit tricky for strangers to figure out. Note that these are all unfurnished.

I'm not sure of all the visa types, but isn't there an L-type visa that would allow you to work. That would make a great difference.

Springfield is actually really far out, say 1 1/2 hours each way during rush hour. I've hit it several times when visiting friends, and I didn't even go all the way into the city. The Metro charges by distance traveled, and it can be an expensive commute if you get too far out of the city. And you have to drive or take a bus to suburban subway stops, as they are quite far apart. And I think they then charge you to park. Commuting costs alone can be over $10 per day.

Another problem with living in a suburb is that you are much less likely to take advantages of the things the city has to offer, and that would be a shame.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

By the way, if you can possibly manage it, do it. DC is really one of the best places in America.


----------

